# southeastern MA law enforcement council



## lsat (Nov 10, 2008)

Where can I find information on this collaborative agency and how can I join?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

First you need to learn where to post your question.

You only need to post it ONE time


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

lsat said:


> Where can I find information on this collaborative agency and how can I join?


I despise your username. You make me feel stupid.


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I despise your username. You make me feel stupid.


Lol


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

MCADPD24 said:


> Lol


Sorry to be way off topic, I'm taking a Kaplan course and that blasted test again in June. I get nausious just thinking about it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

lsat said:


> Where can I find information on this collaborative agency and how can I join?


It's a distinguished organization of law enforcement and civil enforcement agencies, working together to further each members' goals. Some of the members include CMPSA, The Service, Worcester & Middlesex County Sheriffs, and many independent constables, process servers, and notaries public.

Membership is $500 per year. PM me so I can arrange for dues pickup, cash only please.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I despise your username. You make me feel stupid.


+1


----------

